# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] NEC K-537

## kimon1

Kατ' αρχάς καλημέρα σε όλους.Ζητώ την βοήθεια κάποιου φίλου που έχει αντιμετωπίσει (και λύσει) το παρακάτω πρόβλημα του κασσετοφώνου του τίτλου,το οποίο έχει ως εξής: τα λαστιχένια "μανίκια" που χρησιμεύουν ως φρένα των καρουλιών (στη φωτό είναι τα μαύρα οριζόντια σκέλη των δύο "Γ", τα οποία οριζόντια σκέλη βρίσκονται ακριβώς επάνω από τους κινητήριους άξονες των καρουλιών) μετατράπηκαν σε μαύρη...κόλλα,που καθαρίστηκε  μεν,όμως τώρα τα καρουλια της κασσέτας σταματούν όποτε θέλουν αυτά σε λειτουργία wind ή rewind.Δοκίμασα ως γιατροσόφι αυτοκόλλητη τσόχα,αλλά δεν...Τι χρη ποιείν;

----------


## chipakos-original

Πήγαινε σε ενημερωμένο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και δες μήπως η Konig το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό.

----------


## kimon1

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Κάποιες ονομασίες καταστημάτων θα με βοηθούσαν, καθ'ότι ιδιώτης.Φανός;Βενιέρης; ή αλλού;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Κάποιες ονομασίες καταστημάτων θα με βοηθούσαν, καθ'ότι ιδιώτης.Φανός;Βενιέρης; ή αλλού;


Νομίζω για αρχή είναι καλά αυτοί οι δύο.

----------


## east electronics

Δεν νομιζω να παιζει με την καμμια να υπαρχει καταχωρημενω σαν ανταλλακτικο ...προφανως εκει θα πρεπει να αυτοσχεδιασεις 

Αυτο αρχικα απο την μανα του  ηταν λαστιχο 

Μια λυση που εχω εφαρμοσει καποια φορα στο παρελθον ειναι να παρω σωλινακι απο τουρνικε  *( ειναι το λαστιχο που σου δενουν στο χερι για να σου παρουν αιμα κλπ ) Το οποιο και λαστιχενιο ειναι και ελαστικοτητες εχει για να πεσει στο μεταλο επανω 

Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις θα πρεπει να αυτοσχεδιασεις

----------

angel_grig (08-04-15)

----------


## kimon1

Ευχαριστώ κ. Σάκη.

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα σε καταστήματα με ανταλλακτικά αυτοκινήτων ή μοτοσυκλετών υπάρχουν ελάστικα σωληνάκια [με λινά ή χωρίς] σε πολλές διαστάσεις π.χ. από 0,5 χιλιοστά  μέχρι κάποια εκατοστά, τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν σε παρόμιες περιπτώσεις και είναι εξαιρετικά ανθεκτικά.

----------

Papas00zas (01-04-15)

----------


## papg

Πάρε και βάλε O-Rings στη σωστή διάσταση και καθάρισες

----------


## νεκταριοος

το καπσταν δεν βλεπω που ειναι γιατρε?  :Lol:

----------


## kimon1

Απ' ότι φαίνεται θα αναγκαστώ να πειραματιστώ...Ευχαριστώ όσους απάντησαν ,για το ενδιαφέρον τους.Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου, την ανήρτησε ρέκτης Ιάπων σε ιστότοπο της πατρίδας του.Υποθέτω ότι κάπου εκεί γύρω θα βόσκει και το κάπσταν.

----------


## kimon1

Κατ' αρχάς Χριστός ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.Η επισκευή του Κ-537 σχεδόν ολοκληρώθηκε,να παραθέσω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που ίσως είναι χρήσιμες:για φρένα καρουλιών κολλήθηκαν στα κατάλληλα σημεία δύο κομμάτια πυκνού ελαστικού υλικού από συσκευασία βυσμάτων Ultimax και δουλεύουν άψογα.Αλλάχθηκε ο διακόπτης προστασίας της κασέτας από εγγραφή με σχεδόν ίδιο από τον Βενιέρη,με δαπάνη λιγότερη από ένα ευρώ και αγοράστηκε εφεδρικός ιμάντας από τον Φανό.Μόνο προβληματάκι η πόρτα της κασέτας που πετάγεται ορμητικά γιατί δεν δουλεύει ο (τηλεσκοπικός) μηχανισμός επιβράδυνσης (κάτι σαν μικρή τρομπίτσα ποδηλάτου).Ίδωμεν.Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι έλεγχος αζιμουθίου και επιδόσεων.

----------

